# Call Back



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I live in an Subdivision that has a Private road....I have been plowing it for a few years..Due to other commitments i am no longer going to plow this Road......I am also on the Board of the HOA..I told the board i would handle getting the bids for the road...

I took out the phone book and called 5 companys that were local.All the companys i have seen around and a couple of them are rather Large......I talked to 2 and left detailed messages for the rest...That was 2 weeks ago and have not heard from any of them...

I was just wondering if this is the state of our industry.......


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I used to plow it...I'm on the board...wondering if I can get a quote?....Sounds like a justification for price. Whether your intentions are good or not, I think there might be a conflict. As a professional member of an HOA you should declare that. "Conflict of Interest."


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Around here most contractors are not even thinking about snow yet, except myself that's how I get most of my jobs I just call people back. I don't understand how some contractors stay in business. Good luck with getting someone.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I gotta say when someone calls me for a price and they "talk the talk" I feel like they are just checking prices, imho


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1070917 said:


> I used to plow it...I'm on the board...wondering if I can get a quote?....Sounds like a justification for price. Whether your intentions are good or not, I think there might be a conflict. As a professional member of an HOA you should declare that. "Conflict of Interest."


Did declare that...Not fishing for a price and made that Clear....Told all the contractors in the message and the couple i talked to that the contract would be awarded within 2 weeks......I think you guys are missing the Point....NONE of them even called back...That seems to be a trend in the Lawn&Snow field......The Previous board had a Hell of a time getting someone out to bid the lawn mowing....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

KBTConst;1070929 said:


> *Around here most contractors are not even thinking about snow yet, *except myself that's how I get most of my jobs I just call people back. I don't understand how some contractors stay in business. Good luck with getting someone.


Why would you not be thinking about snow...If you talk to the top Snow contractors..They think about snow Most of the time.....I think if someone calls about a bid .....You should call them back at the very least......


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Matson Snow;1070880 said:


> I live in an Subdivision that has a Private road....I have been plowing it for a few years..Due to other commitments i am no longer going to plow this Road......I am also on the Board of the HOA..I told the board i would handle getting the bids for the road...
> 
> I took out the phone book and called 5 companys that were local.All the companys i have seen around and *a couple of them are rather Large*......I talked to 2 and left detailed messages for the rest...*That was 2 weeks ago and have not heard from any of them*...
> 
> I was just wondering if this is the state of our industry.....


Pretty bad when Jim won't even call you back!  :laughing:

I bet your HOA has been "blacklisted" Todd becasue they're too hard to deal with. Let's be honest, YOU don't even want to di it anymore.

Try calling ajslands, he may be interested............................. 

OK, now to the serious part. I see this exact thing every year around here in construction. People just get burned out this time of year it seems, and just don't follow up like they really should. I'm sure it's not real easy to be optimistic in your area right now.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jomama45;1070956 said:


> Try calling ajslands, he may be interested.............................


 Be sure to remind him he'll need a DOT # for that. :laughing:



jomama45;1070956 said:


> OK, now to the serious part. I see this exact thing every year around here in construction. People just get burned out this time of year it seems, and just don't follow up like they really should. I'm sure it's not real easy to be optimistic in your area right now.


Same way around here Joe. Usually requires a couple rattles on the cage to get any results. No one wants to talk about it this time of year. Have to make several calls not just one.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

jomama45;1070956 said:


> Pretty bad when Jim won't even call you back!  :laughing:
> 
> I bet your HOA has been "blacklisted" Todd becasue they're too hard to deal with. Let's be honest, YOU don't even want to di it anymore.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing:.....There is some truth in all that you said.....Jim used me like a cheap Detroit Crack Wh%^e....Than threw me aside....They are a pain in the [email protected]# to deal with..The School superintendent lives in here and hes a Big jackpole....And for ajislands goes i will make no comment...the boy gets Upset when you tease him....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

B&B;1070958 said:


> Be sure to remind him he'll need a DOT # for that. :laughing:
> 
> Same way around here Joe. Usually requires a couple rattles on the cage to get any results. No one wants to talk about it this time of year. Have to make several calls not just one.


Go easy on the Lad B&B....:laughing:...He gets upset easy...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I get a headache from just reading the letters HOA. Oh ouch, typing it hurts too. I'll skip their issues for sure!


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Todd, I'll do it for ya... Same price as we talked last year? I sent you a PM... I'll actually get it done on time and when they want it too... Not going to mention any names


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Matson Snow;1070941 said:


> *Why would you not be thinking about snow*...If you talk to the top Snow contractors..They think about snow Most of the time.....I think if someone calls about a bid .....You should call them back at the very least......


I think about snow all yr long. most guy around just do snowplowing for extra cash and don't understand that its a job for me not a hobby. They start thinking about snow in Oct. but that's fine with me I just pick up more work that way. Yes I agree if you get a call even if you don't want the job at least call them back and let them know.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JDiepstra;1070982 said:


> I get a headache from just reading the letters HOA. Oh ouch, typing it hurts too. I'll skip their issues for sure!


Im sorry to hear this..Your Knowledge will be missed.....:waving:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Matson Snow;1071000 said:


> Im sorry to hear this..Your Knowledge will be missed.....:waving:


Oh that's right I forgot.... you're on the board. So you are the PITA!!!!!!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm AMAZED at how much work I get because I answer the phone or call people back.

how do these people stay in business? 

2 weeks ago I answered the phone at 9:30 at night (I had been asleep) because you know IT'S MY JOB. I went out the next day to look at it and booked a couple thousand dollar job.

from answering the phone.

90% of work is showing up.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

LoneCowboy;1071018 said:


> I'm AMAZED at how much work I get because I answer the phone or call people back.
> 
> how do these people stay in business?
> 
> ...


Could not agree more.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JDiepstra;1070982 said:


> I get a headache from just reading the letters HOA. Oh ouch, typing it hurts too. I'll skip their issues for sure!


 My best account is a HOA....I am more than happy to cater to them. It pays well.



LoneCowboy;1071018 said:


> I'm AMAZED at how much work I get because I answer the phone or call people back.
> 
> how do these people stay in business?
> 
> ...


Bingo!! I cant even remember how many times a customer has told me that I had the job, just cause I showed up to look at it when I told them I would.(after i gave them a price of course)

Matson, to bad I'm not closer...I would love to get more work like that. Good luck in your search.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

snocrete;1071116 said:


> My best account is a HOA....I am more than happy to cater to them. It pays well.
> 
> .


More power to you. I wish I could find some like yours.........


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Matson Snow;1070937 said:


> Did declare that...Not fishing for a price and made that Clear....Told all the contractors in the message and the couple i talked to that the contract would be awarded within 2 weeks......I think you guys are missing the Point....NONE of them even called back...That seems to be a trend in the Lawn&Snow field......The Previous board had a Hell of a time getting someone out to bid the lawn mowing....


Soooo...you sit on the board AND are the snow contractor, who is now bidding the job. And you wonder why contractors won't call you back.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1071139 said:


> Soooo...you sit on the board AND are the snow contractor, who is now bidding the job. And you wonder why contractors won't call you back.


I don't see the problem with him on the board and being the passed plower if the next contractor does his job the way it is stated in the contract there should be no problem. And there is a HOA board not just one man he is just finding someone the specs of the job is done by the board not one man.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

KBTConst;1071253 said:


> I don't see the problem with him on the board and being the passed plower if the next contractor does his job the way it is stated in the contract there should be no problem. And there is a HOA board not just one man he is just finding someone the specs of the job is done by the board not one man.


HOA's are governed by rules of procedure. Anyone sitting on the board and actively bidding/working should declare a conflict of interest and remove themselves from the process. By procuring the bid himself he (one person) has influence over the boards decision.
This may be why he is having trouble with call backs.... too many red flags.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

as long as he's not doing the work, what's the problem?
You want people with experience in that area getting bids, it only makes sense.

IF, on the other hand, he's soliciting bids to do the work himself for $5 less, than yeah, that's a problem, but that's not the impression I get from the post.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Matson Snow;1070969 said:


> :laughing::laughing:.....There is some truth in all that you said.....Jim used me like a cheap Detroit Crack Wh%^e....Than threw me aside....




I'm not offended you didn't call....I won't even give the condo's across the street from my own house a bid. They have been bugging me for years to do their work........



LoneCowboy;1071275 said:


> as long as he's not doing the work, what's the problem?
> You want people with experience in that area getting bids, it only makes sense.


Couldn't agree with you more sir! :salute:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mr.Markus;1071256 said:


> HOA's are governed by rules of procedure. Anyone sitting on the board and actively bidding/working should declare a conflict of interest and remove themselves from the process. By procuring the bid himself he (one person) has influence over the boards decision.
> This may be why he is having trouble with call backs.... too many red flags.


I'm not sure if you're reading the OP clearly or not. Matson has stated that he no longer is plowing the HOA, which is the reason he's looking for bids.

IMO, he's the right person on the HOA board to be handling this, he know's the in's and out's better than anyone else.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

jomama45;1071415 said:


> I'm not sure if you're reading the OP clearly or not. Matson has stated that he no longer is plowing the HOA, which is the reason he's looking for bids.
> 
> IMO, he's the right person on the HOA board to be handling this, he know's the in's and out's better than anyone else.


No, I got that...just an opinion of why he's probably not getting call backs.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1071521 said:


> No, I got that...just an opinion of why he's probably not getting call backs.


Not getting call backs because people are lazy and dont think outside the box....I called as a board member collecting bids for snow plowing and salting....I made it VERY clear that this job is up for bids and will be awarded in 2 weeks...I dont get what yor issue is...I was Calling as a BOARD MEMBER COLLECTING BIDS....THE WINNING BID WILL BE AWARDED IN 2 WEEKS.....The contractors have no idea i plow nor should they since i am NOT bidding or Plowing this site.....

The guys that are successful in this business and business in general.. Return Phone calls, dont you think....I know when i get a phone call about potential work i at the Very Least Call the person back and talk to them...Thats called prospecting...Then if you dont like what you hear..... you say ,Thanks for calling but i will pass at this time...


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1071393 said:


> I'm not offended you didn't call....I won't even give the condo's across the street from my own house a bid. They have been bugging me for years to do their work........
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more sir!


Im glad your Not offended.....Plus i dont have time to plow this site due to the fact i need to focus my skill for the company im plowing for this winter....Oomkes Landscape Mgt.........


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Matson Snow;1071600 said:


> Im glad your Not offended.....Plus i dont have time to plow this site due to the fact i need to focus my skill for the company im plowing for this winter....Oomkes Landscape Mgt.........


:laughing:

Getting paid in Grolsch or Heinnekin this year?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

LoneCowboy;1071018 said:


> I'm AMAZED at how much work I get because I answer the phone or call people back.
> 
> how do these people stay in business?
> 
> ...


I am the same way, all calls are returned the next business day. Even if I am not going to take the job I return the call, you never know what it might turn into.


----------



## brookline (Aug 13, 2009)

I am assuming this is downriver, Trenton area? Let me know if it is still available Todd. I have a very experienced sub (who is completely legit:laughing that will be taking care of most of my downriver properties (2 trucks) While I will be plowing for the big company again.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

jomama45;1071682 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Getting paid in Grolsch or Heinnekin this year?


Joe...Im a simple fellow..He is paying me in Budweiser....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

brookline;1071827 said:


> I am assuming this is downriver, Trenton area? Let me know if it is still available Todd. I have a very experienced sub (who is completely legit:laughing that will be taking care of most of my downriver properties (2 trucks) While I will be plowing for the big company again.


Thank You Mr. Brookline...I will keep this in mind...I *THINK* we might have found someone.....


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Matson Snow;1071600 said:


> Plus i dont have time to plow this site due to the fact i need to focus my skill for the company im plowing for this winter....Oomkes Landscape Mgt.........


Well heck.....if your willing to drive that far for work I got the perfect site for you north of lake Orion.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1072061 said:


> Well heck.....if your willing to drive that far for work I got the perfect site for you north of lake Orion.


Hmmmm........NO!................:laughing:


----------

